# sNApple's 90 gal - Final Aquascape -



## sNApple

.
* OLD MARCH 22, 2006 PICS*
.








co2, t5 3.6 watts reflector , plain gravel(soon to be eco complete) now eco complete
40 emerald eye rasboras
2 breeding pair rams - *may 17th took out because they eat shrimp
4 ottos
4 sae- *may 17th took out because they eat moss 









4 t5's showing, 2 more underneath and other half of reflector


----------



## Livebearer101

Hey thats a really nice tank you got going there - good plant growth. Love the school of Rasboras.


----------



## oceanaqua

Nice tree of elders on the left side! Those cabomba look like flowers. Very nice.


----------



## aquanut415

looks very cool, sort of creepy in there...! ALso love the contrast in the photo between the dark green and the light blue of the background


----------



## filipnoy85

Beautiful tank!


----------



## mrbelvedere

Ooooohhhhh.......it's so green. I like it.


----------



## sNApple

crappy pics - april 23












close up of Limnophila aromatica


----------



## fresh_lynny

Love the left side~


----------



## John P.

Do your Emerald Eye Rasboras usually school so tightly?


----------



## sNApple

John P. said:


> Do your Emerald Eye Rasboras usually school so tightly?


most of the time, unless theyre feeding


----------



## Raul-7

Ingenious! I love how that piece of driftwood with plants on it resembles a tree. I really like the depth you created with your aquascape, the mix of shade, driftwood and plants is excellent.


----------



## deeplove

I must agree with that driftwood. It's pretty sick. It does have this nice eerie feeling to it. Lonely but not so lonely.

:thumbsup:


----------



## A Hill

deeplove said:


> I must agree with that driftwood. It's pretty sick. It does have this nice eerie feeling to it. Lonely but not so lonely.
> 
> :thumbsup:


i couldnt of said it better myself.

also you got some gw in there?

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## conduct

Fish Newb said:


> also you got some gw in there?


I was wondering the same thing. The plants look real nice and the driftwood sets it off. But is it the lighting or is there a little GW going on?


----------



## sNApple

whats gw guys? I also have a problem, my tank only has 40lbs of normal gravel which sucks , and i just bought 4 bags of eco complete. So now i want to change it but i dont know what i should do, o alsoi dont have any other tanks that have cycled water in it.
i have 50 fish in the tank, do i take all the fish out? 
could i run big hang on filters and leave the fish in?
i really wanna get this done soon so i can get some shrimp:frown:


----------



## Raul-7

GW = Greenwater algae. It's a unicellular algae that is suspended in the water coulmn and makes the water looks hazey with a green tint. It can be eliminated with a UV sterilizer, a diatom filter or a lot of daphina.


----------



## sNApple

theres no gw, its just my camra that doesnt focus :thumbsdow


----------



## Voodoo

That's a nice thank you got there, fellow vancouverian.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Ktulu_JL

sNApple,

What T5's are those? I just put a new screw-in GE CF in my little tank, and all of my pictures look green like yours, but in person, there is no green tint. My other tanks are around 6500K color and show no green in the pictures.


----------



## sNApple

Ktulu_JL said:


> sNApple,
> 
> What T5's are those? I just put a new screw-in GE CF in my little tank, and all of my pictures look green like yours, but in person, there is no green tint. My other tanks are around 6500K color and show no green in the pictures.


terra grow 6500k 55watt HO


----------



## sNApple

i changed my normal black gravel to eco complete today and kept all 50 fish in the tank while i did it, and took pics 









just some of the plants on the my bed. all that ricca was just floating 









more ricca on slate, and swords









only the wood and aromatica left









woody









tree out, a light syphon before taking out the gravel, also took off canopy and put ****ty light on, also put a ac500 on









half done, fish doing fine









all gone, now for eco complete, i sliced it open in the water for minimal cloudyness and slowly poured it out









zapped straped the syhphon so it wouldnt stir up the gravel at the bottom









all new tied ricca in, all aromatica planted and wood in all fish doing fine


i started this at 4 pm, while doing this i watched 2 hockey games and just finished at 2:30am :? in the end it was worth it, planting in the normal gravel was so hard, you needed like 3" if you didnt want it to uproot. Im surpirsed i was able to use like 3-5mm to hold down plants. RIP 3 ghost shrimp


----------



## sNApple

12 hours later










and a bathtub full of plants which are up for trade!


----------



## Finch_man

Not to be mean but why would you put your plants on your bed? Is your house really that small?


----------



## sNApple

Finch_man said:


> Not to be mean but why would you put your plants on your bed? Is your house really that small?


dont worry about it


----------



## queenbee

*haha....*



Finch_man said:


> Not to be mean but why would you put your plants on your bed? Is your house really that small?


i know like omg,ick.j/k.i have cat hair all over my bed right now.your tank looks so far so good.good job,bet your back hurts .


----------



## sNApple

may 5th - 










i want to add some cherrys but im scared my rams will eat them


----------



## Fish'InMN

Now THAT is going to be one incredible carpet. You must have a very large amount of patience! The knot of wood is awesome as well.

I don't quite understand the comment about putting plants on your bed. They're on a towel, and it's right at arm length... Sounds like a good spot to me.


Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Architect1

Loved the wood. Amazing tank. I'm also surpriesed you changed it all with the fish in there.


----------



## A Hill

WOW

and a bathtub full of plants afterwards....

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## sNApple

Architect1 said:


> Loved the wood. Amazing tank. I'm also surpriesed you changed it all with the fish in there.


 i reallllly didnt want too:icon_cry: but i made a post in this thread and nobody answered and i didnt have a tank set up with cycled water. Sooo i hoped for the best and it worked for me!, i didnt loose anything. I thought id take pics as i went along in case other people were thinking a substrate change and didnt have a spare tank for the fishies. It was one of the best things ive done for my planted tank, normal gravel aint got **** on eco complete.:smile:


----------



## awrieger

Wow, that's looking really great. roud: The background adds a nice touch as well.


----------



## sNApple

new-
weeping moss/sinagpore moss on big wood
pellia on smaller new wood

it was so hot today, my tank temperature was getting pretty hot. got up to 29c tonite ! ****! this isnt good for my new weeping moss and pellia


----------



## fresh_lynny

Looking Great!


----------



## aquasox

Very, very nice open tank. The tiny fish make the tank look massive....I was going to suggest that Discus would look nice in your tank, but the school of small fish make your tank look at least twice the size.


----------



## Evergreen

sNApple said:


> whats gw guys? I also have a problem, my tank only has 40lbs of normal gravel which sucks , and i just bought 4 bags of eco complete. So now i want to change it but i dont know what i should do, o alsoi dont have any other tanks that have cycled water in it.
> i have 50 fish in the tank, do i take all the fish out?
> could i run big hang on filters and leave the fish in?
> i really wanna get this done soon so i can get some shrimp:frown:


Green water.

I don't think I would dare touch a thing!:thumbsup: 

Keith,


----------



## sNApple

Evergreen said:


> Green water.
> 
> I don't think I would dare touch a thing!:thumbsup:
> 
> Keith,


hahhaha yeah thats because i already changed everything, took all the ****ty gravel and put in eco thanks :smile:


----------



## Evergreen

sNApple said:


> hahhaha yeah thats because i already changed everything, took all the ****ty gravel and put in eco thanks :smile:


Oh, maybe I skimmed the info to fast. Most of us are dreaming of a tank like this! Couldn't imaging digging it up! Guess you know what your doing cause it looks great!

Whats the foreground low growing plant (sorry still learning my plants) 

Keith,


----------



## sNApple

Evergreen said:


> Oh, maybe I skimmed the info to fast. Most of us are dreaming of a tank like this! Couldn't imaging digging it up! Guess you know what your doing cause it looks great!
> 
> Whats the foreground low growing plant (sorry still learning my plants)
> 
> Keith,


its riccia, tied down on slate.


----------



## sNApple

So i open my canopy for a water change and look what i see.. right in the middle of the glass




















i broke it open to see if it was just a shell, but it wasnt 

it must got on top of the floating HC and jumped


----------



## DrAzE03

I guess it didn't want to live any more:icon_cry: ....poor guy... Shame such a nice home it had, your tank looks GREAT!!!


----------



## sNApple

9" wide








4" tall

ah the riccia grows so fast, i think its time to sell all the riccia and plant some HC. 

How much should i sell the riccia for?


----------



## organic sideburns

If you are trying to sell the entire mat as one package, I would say around 20-30$ but thats just me. 

How do you manage to keep the riccia like that? Any tips on getting it to spread like that? What did you use, some mesh and slate rock?


----------



## sNApple

organic sideburns said:


> If you are trying to sell the entire mat as one package, I would say around 20-30$ but thats just me.
> 
> How do you manage to keep the riccia like that? Any tips on getting it to spread like that? What did you use, some mesh and slate rock?












I used 4 pieces of slate, side by side it came out to be 4 feet long which was perfect for my 90 gallon. I put a thin layer of riccia on the rocks and tied it down with fishing line. For tips... lotsa water changes , turn on the lights, set it and forget it.


----------



## sNApple

havent updated my tank on this site, since i sold the riccia. tryed HC and failed!! 

heres my HC turned into crap, everything gets into it, ricca, pellia, glosso, moss, bba
sept27








wtf this is HC... 









i learned my lesson

also i threw my drying, alge infected plants into this rain barrel. and to my surpirse, they started growing emersed, now i can propigatge a bunch of different plants:thumbsup: 


















try to find the glosso flower









I dont know what kinda of stem plant that is, but in my tank it was melting, i threw it away, now look at it









theres some weeping moss and HC growing on the wood. 

oct 3

tank as is... not scaped.. waiting to sell everything, so i can start a new scape









emersed Aromatica









new (dirty) rocks for the tank over haul 









submerged color (testing for new scape)









cant wait to start the new scape, and try HC again


----------



## sNApple

well here it is..  











































any suggestions? im looking to get some downoi 
in the first pic you can see there are 2 bags of HC floating, should i fill in more areas or is it good enough? thanks!


----------



## epicfish

Wow, that was a TON of riccia you had. How long from those 4 pieces of slate into that huge lawn? I have a bit of riccia tied onto some small (3" diameter) rocks...they're growing, but oh so slowly! I have a ton of a light (so much that I have green water now. =/ ) and DIY CO2...upgrading to pressurized this week.


----------



## Subotaj

beautiful!


----------



## Brilliant

I love the new change! HC with boulders!!! SOrry dont know the fancy name...but I can imagine what it will look like and I love it. I want to move to something simple like that. Although I dont like the hairgrass look in these tanks I think downoi will look superb!

I think that stem plant you have is R. indica from what I am told usually mislabeled as A. bonsai.


----------



## fresh_lynny

I love the new look. What type of rock is that and where did you get it? It looks like slate...is it?
I think downois will be a perfect addition.


----------



## gabeszone247

Nice looking rocks! I cant wait to see this one when its finished!


----------



## skiboarder72

i love your background what is it/where did you get it!


----------



## Brilliant

skiboarder72 said:


> i love your background what is it/where did you get it!


Looks like the white wall behind the tank to me....with a little bit of light spalshing in from the fixture....making that nice effect.


----------



## sNApple

epicfish said:


> Wow, that was a TON of riccia you had. How long from those 4 pieces of slate into that huge lawn? .


Well i read the dates when i posted the pics, and it was about 27 days so pretty much a month, it grew too fast... One day i was sitting on my computer and all of sudden the whole 4 foot piece of riccia floated up to the top, sending all the rotting pieces everywhere :icon_sad:


Subotaj said:


> beautiful!


Thanks!


Brilliant said:


> I love the new change! HC with boulders!!! SOrry dont know the fancy name...but I can imagine what it will look like and I love it. I want to move to something simple like that. Although I dont like the hairgrass look in these tanks I think downoi will look superb!


It took me a few months to decide i didnt want steam plants anymore, and to try a new simple scape. Whats wrong with the drwaf hairgrass?:icon_redf It was an impulse buy.. 


fresh_newby said:


> I love the new look. What type of rock is that and where did you get it? It looks like slate...is it?
> I think downois will be a perfect addition.


The rock i got from Whistler Mt. up here in BC (Canada), lots of diferent rocks everywhere... Im not sure what kinda of rock it is, but it has like mineral stains on it, i hope it doesnt effect my water. 


gabeszone247 said:


> Nice looking rocks! I cant wait to see this one when its finished!


me too!



skiboarder72 said:


> i love your background what is it/where did you get it!


Yeah Brilliant is right, just a normal white wall, cant you guys see my ugly hoses in the background?, 





*Also another question.. I planted it on saturday , when should i start EI dosing????thanks:help:*


----------



## Brilliant

sNApple said:


> Whats wrong with the drwaf hairgrass?:icon_redf It was an impulse buy..
> 
> Yeah Brilliant is right, just a normal white wall, cant you guys see my ugly hoses in the background?,


Woohoo! I was right!  Ill stick to the guessing games and leave the advice for someone else. :icon_redf 


Oh the hairgrass...its looks good its healthy and all but in my head spoils that scene. I dunno....lets see what it looks like after growing in. Ive always wanted a tank with those ADA rocks? and field of HC like that since I saw it in one of those aquascaping books. It is very similar to what you have going there (IIRC). I guess I didnt picture the grass...its your tank dont let me bother you. Looks really awesome so far keep up the good work.! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_noobinator

your rescape looks really nice. i can't wait to see what it looks like all grown in.

and brilliant, i didn't know you were from philly. i live in lancaster.


----------



## Brilliant

the_noobinator said:


> your rescape looks really nice. i can't wait to see what it looks like all grown in.
> 
> and brilliant, i didn't know you were from philly. i live in lancaster.


Yah I think it looks super nice! Cant wait to see it fill in.

Yepper im almost local. DVAGA meeting this weekend, check it out! Im there.


----------



## sNApple

Do you guys think i could get away with a light dosing for 3 days a week, say..monday, wednesday, friday??? Im never home on the weekends. So its kinda of a problem to dose 6 days a week. PLEASE HELP!!!:help: 
thanks! Does anyone else here dose just 2 or 3 times a week???

*Wednesday	* EpsomSalt 2 tsp
(waterchange) Calcium Chloride 2 tsp


*MONDAY	WEDNSDAY FRIDAY	*


KN03 1/2 tsp Potassium Nitrate
KH2P04 1/8 tsp Mono potassium phosphate
K2S04 1/4 tsp Potassium Sulphate 
TRACE 10ml Trace


----------



## Brilliant

I am dosing three times a week but not EpsomSalt 2 tsp
(waterchange) Calcium Chloride 2 tsp I mix those in with water changes. I didnt know if thats what you meant probably did. I also have a 2:1 ratio Calcium Chloride:EpsomSalt


----------



## sNApple

i just went to Rona, and asked for Calcium Chloride, and they gave me this, i dont think its the right stuff... crap:help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: 
*
*edit* took it back and bought DRYMAX, a product that is used to fill dehumidifiers, its %100 calcuim chloride:icon_smil :icon_smil *


----------



## Brilliant

WOw...that really makes me think about the chlorine in calcium chloride.


----------



## sNApple

well i started dosing half the reccommended amont for a 90 gallon, and 2 days later im getting some green hair alge..:help:


----------



## sNApple

how do you get rid of green hair algae?


----------



## sNApple

algae ... edit - CLADO  









CLADO


----------



## HybridS130

Ah crap that is incredible, I love the new layout. Kind of makes me want to start over with my tank. So did you just build up a large amount of eco-complete to get that hill or are there any rocks under there? I really want to add some depth and texture to the substrate so Im trying to get ideas and your tank is great inspiration.

Edit: Any way possible that I could have permission to use one of these pictures as a backround for my myspace page.


----------



## sNApple

HybridS130 said:


> Ah crap that is incredible, I love the new layout. Kind of makes me want to start over with my tank. So did you just build up a large amount of eco-complete to get that hill or are there any rocks under there? I really want to add some depth and texture to the substrate so Im trying to get ideas and your tank is great inspiration.
> 
> Edit: Any way possible that I could have permission to use one of these pictures as a backround for my myspace page.


 theres atleast over 160 pounds of eco in there.. i put the rocks down, then added more eco behind them. Yeah you can use the pic, send me the link tho i wanna see how it looks :icon_smil 



*Soooo.*..... It seems i have CLADO  the hardest algae to get rid of? 
i read up on this site and it seems the only way besides trimming it, is a large amount of amano shrimps 50-100..... great.... $$$.... group order time


----------



## 5380

I have clado that's stopped me from selling my plants, I have been chasing it around in circles of my tank using about 10ml of excel directly on 2x2" areas, it kills it but definately gets tiresome. My excell has somewhat evaporated so i really don't know the concentration that i'm delivering, but in about 6g of water dosing 30ml i still haven't seen an effect on the amount in the whole tank. It actually effects the myriophyllum mato... before it kills the clado, good thing that plant grows like a weed i guess.


----------



## HybridS130

I tried a few different ones and I liked this one the best because of how filled out the tank is. Once the new setup fills in if you don't mind I'd like to use an updated picture. 

www.myspace.com/hybrids130


----------



## John P.

Spot treatment with Excel is really the only way to curtail the Clado. The HC will take a hit, but bounces back.

Stay on top of it. It's better to not try to pull the clado up, or it's just going to spread around the tank. You really don't want this in your hairgrass.


----------



## Steven_Chong

John, the HC would also suffer from the excess excel?


----------



## Martin Schellinck

I also stopped selling plants because I got clado. In the future I'll probably avoid buying plants from individuals. It gets spread around the forum easily when people continue to distribute plants after they get it. I did the spot treatment combined with amanos, which seems to have gotten rid of it, but I'm sure it could reappear in an instant if I were to lose my amanos.


----------



## Yzmxer99

Love the change, very few "journal" have taken the change in aquascaping directions that yours did. Good luck with the clado, I've got the same battle on my hands.


----------



## xcooperx

what is clado, is this different from Hair algae, i also have some on 1 patch of my HC


----------



## fresh_lynny

I got completely rid of the clado I had in my tank about 5 months ago by pruning aggressively, teasing out all visible signs of it, spot dosing excel and adding amanos.


----------



## tpl*co

What did you do with that beautiful piece of driftwood? stinks about the algae


----------



## John P.

Steven_Chong said:


> John, the HC would also suffer from the excess excel?


Only spot dosing would seem to affect it. HC likes Excel in addition to CO2.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor

I have this evil Caldo they attacke dmy HC as well..how do i kill it with this Excel?


----------



## RoseHawke

I think I've got the same gods be derned stuff. What's a good mailorder source for Amanos? I tried the excel spot treatment, but it seems the HC didn't care for it. I'm going to do like fresh_newby and do an aggressive prune/re-planting of the HC (and the microsword) in the next day or two, but it doesn't hurt to have two bullets in the gun!


----------



## sNApple

I just picked up 75 amanos at a $1.50 each $$$ last week. I cleaned up as much as the clado before i added them and stopped EI. So far 95% of the clado is gone and i started EI. I am very happy. I will post some pics of last week and this week to show the difference, i think it will shock people how much of a difference it looks now. 



Yzmxer99 said:


> Love the change, very few "journal" have taken the change in aquascaping directions that yours did. Good luck with the clado, I've got the same battle on my hands.


 Thank you very much 




tpl*co said:


> What did you do with that beautiful piece of driftwood? stinks about the algae


 Its sitting in my garage, waiting for someday


----------



## hooha

I really like the new layout, cant' wait til it grows in.

I stared at the emersed picture for a good 10 minutes and couldn't find the glosso flower....you got to point it out before I go nuts :help:


----------



## sNApple

ughh.. 


























75 amanos.. 








:hihi: 








:flick: mmmm








get em boys... :angryfire 

*
Now.. 
Nov 13*



























need to replant a few now.. but its been worth it. 













*A quick summary of my clado*

*Oct 28 *









*Nov 8 *









*
Nov 13*
sucking out as much clado as i could, then adding 75 amano shrimps... 









:hihi:


----------



## John P.

I'll be damned. Cherry Shrimp would never touch the stuff. Keep us posted!


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe

wow..... Ive heard amanos will do the trick... but DANG! Thanks for the progress photos w/dates. Thats amazing.


----------



## sNApple

GreenerSideofLIfe said:


> wow..... Ive heard amanos will do the trick... but DANG! Thanks for the progress photos w/dates. Thats amazing.


All these things do is eat, eat ,molt, eat, they've also been constantly lifting up rocks and cleaning them, causing the HC to uproot  i had to replant almost half the HC the other night. Also my hill on the left side is slowly sliding down, not noticeable to the eye.. but i did notice that all the hair grass roots are exposed.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe

sNApple said:


> All these things do is eat, eat ,molt, eat, they've also been constantly lifting up rocks and cleaning them, causing the HC to uproot  i had to replant almost half the HC the other night. Also my hill on the left side is slowly sliding down, not noticeable to the eye.. but i did notice that all the hair grass roots are exposed.


LOL well... thats shrimp for ya  All my cherries do is eat, molt, breed, eat, molt, breed. 

If planted tanks were easy, everyone would have them  There is always SOMETHING that needs to be fussed with.


----------



## Y0uH0

Wow,way to go amanos,they sure did the trick.Your tank sure looks great once again.


----------



## RoseHawke

Dang :drool: ! I got to find me some Amanos!


----------



## fresh_lynny

Great progress shots. They completely got rid of mine too. I added 100 Amanos and never saw a sliver of it again, although Kenny bin laden ate all of the shriimp so I only have 2 left, but still no clad.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

im telling you amanos are miracle workers! they dig right into plants as u can tell to get almost every SPOT possible! they are one of the livestock i always put into my tanks to regulate. im glad they have gotten your tank under control, or somewhat. it can be a pain with all that algae because u only have foreground plants in there...once its infested its hard to separate it.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor

mm.. how do you add shrimp? when i add shrimp thewy die.


----------



## sNApple

CardBoardBoxProcessor said:


> mm.. how do you add shrimp? when i add shrimp thewy die.


You have to acclimatize them for ph and temp. What i did was put the bag into my tank for about 15 mins, after that i opened the bag into a ice cream bucket and slowly poured in tank water for another 15 mins. None of them died, except while doing a water change one got sucked out into the garden , oops. 

BC had a rain storm 2 days ago, heres the quality of the water now... (after water change)









I have yet to see 1 piece of clado. I do have BBA tho. 


and heres some nasty mold in my room.... 


















i try to keep my window open all day, but i still get nasty mold. Would a dehumidifier work? I know people must have this problem too.


----------



## Brilliant

I see the canopy but is the tank really covered?

How long did that take to build up? Just for my own future reference my ceiling is all white.

I am looking for Amanos now because of this thread...my 10-20 RCS arent doing jack for my algae.


----------



## sNApple

Brilliant said:


> I see the canopy but is the tank really covered?
> 
> How long did that take to build up? Just for my own future reference my ceiling is all white.


It has the canopy, but there is no glass. Mold took about 1-2 weeks to grow, i know this because that was the last time i scrubbed it off with bleach.


----------



## sNApple

quick update..










Replanted alot of the hc

Changed the rocks on the right side

Still haven't found a big enough piece of black cardboard for background, but i moved the pipes to 1 side. 

Added Blyxa japonica, looks great, nice contrast against the dwarf hair grass, inside steams turning purple, ordered more

The hill on the left side has slowly eroded, causing the hair grass roots to come exposed, looks horrible up close , going to replace it soon with Utricularia graminifolia

Increased light hours from 8 to 9
Increased co2 to 3-5 bps
Increasing Dosing on Monday

Waiting on plant orders...

Utricularia graminifolia
downoi
and more Blyxa japonica











I need to figure out the settings on this alpha camera, the pictures are alot darker than they should be, and the green is a little off.


----------



## Solstice

Phenomenally gorgeous. I could stare at it for hours if it were in my living room.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

i really like the simplicity of this tank, and i can tell it is very relaxing. i will have to try an iwagumi layout soon.


----------



## wood

sNApple said:


> Increased light hours from 8 to 9
> Increased co2 to 3-5 bps
> Increasing Dosing on Monday



What is your dosing schedule? What are you dosing? How much?

Definitely increase your CO2. What is your PH?

I wouldn't increase the light.

Your HC really hasn't grown much, which means not enough CO2. Your diffuser looks good but maybe the CO2 isn't diffusing enough.

Increasing the light will only cause more algae at this point, it won't help the plants to grow.

Are you running pressurized CO2?


Let us know.

-Ryan


----------



## sNApple

wood said:


> What is your dosing schedule? What are you dosing? How much?
> 
> *I dose low..low plant load, scared of algae...
> 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
> 1/8 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
> 1/4 (10ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
> 50% weekly water change
> With water change
> 2tsp of calcium chloride
> 2tps of epson salt
> *
> 
> 
> What is your PH?
> 
> *I'm not sure haven't done a water test in a year or so, 100% eco complete, and co2, im guessing 6-7*
> 
> I wouldn't increase the light.
> 
> *Ive been keeping an eye on my tank after leaving the lights on 1 hour more, haven't seen a noticeable difference, well actually i barely get any algae*
> 
> Your HC really hasn't grown much, which means not enough CO2. Your diffuser looks good but maybe the CO2 isn't diffusing enough.
> 
> *It seems like that but i have planted the whole left side twice now because of the amanos digging it up. The hc seems to be growing underneath the eco-complete, it could be growing alot more tho. The co2 diffuser is the small one, which is 1" wide, and only have of the surface diffuses bubbles.. I was thinking to order a 2" wide one on ebay.*
> 
> Increasing the light will only cause more algae at this point, it won't help the plants to grow.
> 
> *Are you sure... I will continue to keep them on for 9 hours , if any algae problems start, ill put it back to 8.*
> 
> Are you running pressurized CO2?
> 
> *Gotta refill my 10lb tank twice a year:hihi: *
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> -Ryan


Thanks for trying to help Ryan, my only real problem i have is the hc growing super slow, also the amanos digging up the hc. Also hill of the left side, slowly eroding.


----------



## sNApple

When my plant order comes in next weekend, heres where i think ill be adding the plants. 











-Downoi - cant find it
-Blyxa japonica
-Utricularia graminifolia ( HG ) - cant find it anymore


----------



## wood

Yea I think that your diffuser is the problem. If only half of it diffuses the bubbles that is a problem. The other half may not be diffusing well either. I would try to find a better method of dissolving the CO2 into your water. Do you have a PH meter running your solenoid for your CO2? Get a PH tester because guessing that your PH is 6-7 is like guessing the humidity outside your home by looking out the window. Won't work...

Also, don't forget that the EI method "assumes" that you have a well planted aquarium. Your tank is barely even planted. It just concerns me why your HC has barely grown with pressurized CO2. I know that too much KNO3 can stunt plants, so you may want to look into that.

Just trying to help because you have a nice hardscape going. Perhaps the reason why the HC isn't growing now is the same reason why it didn't grow before when you pulled up the ricia......


----------



## Steven_Chong

IMO dow noi looks best in thick groups. I'd try to designate fewer, larger areas for it. Tank is coming along nicely dude. I somewhat wish that the tank was shorter though to be in proportion with the rocks. Maybe lower the water level to the 1/3 level when you do a photo shoot and then crop. 

btw, I bumped this thread up to a 5-star . . . by contrast to other high rated threads, this isn't much of a 4 imo.


----------



## sNApple

Steven_Chong said:


> IMO dow noi looks best in thick groups. I'd try to designate fewer, larger areas for it. Tank is coming along nicely dude. I somewhat wish that the tank was shorter though to be in proportion with the rocks. Maybe lower the water level to the 1/3 level when you do a photo shoot and then crop.
> 
> btw, I bumped this thread up to a 5-star . . . by contrast to other high rated threads, this isn't much of a 4 imo.


I think your right about the downoi, ill plant larger areas if my shipment ever comes in . I wish i got bigger rocks... but im scared enough the tank will break. 

Thanks Steve for the 5 star bump, i put alot of time posting and taking pics, much appreciated. 

Can anybody else comment on why my HC is growing so slowly? Any tricks to kick start it? Its been about 2 months now...


----------



## chinaboy1021

this tank is inspirational for me. thank you.


----------



## sNApple

chinaboy1021 said:


> this tank is inspirational for me. thank you.


Thank You! for reading it, i try to document as much as i can, so that people can learn from my mistakes. 
A lot of board members on this site inspired me with their tanks, in designing this tank. My tank wouldn't look like this if it wasn't for this website.


----------



## sNApple

few shrimp pics....




























These amanos are crazy.. as soon as i drop an algae wafer in the tank, they start swarming the tank trying to find it. They're also pretty aggressive against the cherry's when it comes to food. I think ill video tape a feeding soon, pretty interesting to watch.


----------



## Subotaj

sNApple, How you attached riccia?


----------



## sNApple

Subotaj said:


> sNApple, How you attached riccia?





sNApple said:


> I used 4 pieces of slate, side by side it came out to be 4 feet long which was perfect for my 90 gallon. I put a thin layer of riccia (1 cm ) on the rocks and tied it down with fishing line, ( wrapping it around every 2-3 cm apart) .
> ( this pic was before i re tied it all, i was able to get 2 more pieces of slate after i re tied it. )


man did i ever hate riccia, this stuff got into everything!


----------



## timr

I feel your pain with the HC getting up rooted. I'm trying to grow some out now before I put my Corys back in the tank. Feeding time does look pretty interesting. How many shrimp can pile onto one algae wafer?


----------



## sNApple

So its been about 2 months now, and my hc has only grown maybe 1-2 cm. Could it be because the plants are stunned because of KNO3 or just crappy eco complete ? Is there something else i can maybe add when dosing , say Flourish Iron ?
For the 2 past months i was running my co2 at around 1-2 bps, I now cranked it up to 5+. I also moved my filter hose's away from the diffuser, so now the bubbles just go straight up. After doing this i have noticed alot more pearling, and it happens about 1 hour after lights are on, compared to like 4 hours. Also the blyxa is turning a dark red / copper.


----------



## sNApple

timr said:


> Feeding time does look pretty interesting. How many shrimp can pile onto one algae wafer?


alot, around 10+, i just made a video but photobucket wouldn't upload it


----------



## sNApple

I don't have my alpha, so sorry for the blurry pic..











Well turns out i wont be getting any Utricularia graminifolia ,i also still cant find any downoi
I put some blyxa in where the Utricularia graminifolia was going to be. 
Also added 54 cardinals. 
I swear my hc is stunned, there is only 1 piece i can see growing, and it growing out of the eco complete. 










Pregnant amano, eating a female cherry


----------



## Architect1

Wow amazing tank. It was so green. Nice to see a fully planted tank. to bad there arn't any discus in the tank lol.


----------



## sNApple

Architect1 said:


> Wow amazing tank. It was so green. Nice to see a fully planted tank. to bad there arn't any discus in the tank lol.


I would put some orange discus in, but i think all the extra food with cause problems for the tank :icon_frow 










Sorry about the pictures changing colors and not in focus, still practicing with alpha...










Good cardinal school pic...... bad camera setting :help: 










Wooh new tweezers and scissors from Malaysia, anybody guess the fish on my phone?


----------



## OliverN

A thruppence ha'penny says it's a Red bellied pirahna.


----------



## A Hill

Nice tank!

Info on new to(ys)ols?

-Andrew


----------



## sNApple

OliverN said:


> A thruppence ha'penny says it's a Red bellied pirahna.


you win roud: 



Fish Newb said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> Info on new to(ys)ols?
> 
> -Andrew


10" of easy plantin stainless steel, ordered them online, well worth it :biggrin: 


*Update on HC problem*

*Tonight I randomly checked out.. *
"Chuck's Planted Aquarium Pages"
Nutrient Deficiency in a Planted Tank

skimmed through "COMMON SYMPTOMS OF NUTRIENT DEFICIENCY IN AQUATIC PLANTS" and saw this...

*Element .....................  Symptom*
Phosphorus 
....................................Stunted growth.
....................................Sometimes leaves become darker green
....................................Also symptoms can be similar to nitrogen deficiency


Help!!!:help: I noticed a while ago, that my hc got darker but wasn't growing! How do i revearse the stunt? Dose Phosphorus:icon_conf?


----------



## sNApple

*UPDATE*

- i just did a water test for phosphate and it was 5.0 +... its probably my rocks, am i screwed? I really dont get what going on with the HC. Theres only 1 spot thats growing, its coming out of the eco complete and growing over a rock. I dont get it, even the floating HC at the top of the tank is growing.
Anything helps people!

Everything else in the tank is growing , hair grass , blyxa, some duck weed


----------



## ianmoede

I doubt seriously that you are having phosphate issues on account of the rocks. Check your tap to see if you get corroborating results. Also, home phosphate test kits are notoriously unreliable. Don't freak out on it yet.


----------



## fresh_lynny

If I believed my home kits, it says >500....and i know that isn't true. I gave up on testing for PO4 with a home kit.


----------



## ianmoede

You might try a LaMotte phosphate test kit. If had to believe one or give up my life, it would be that one. If i didnt have to die, i would just chose to ignore phosphate testing.


----------



## sNApple

Heres the tank now, not much change...
After Dosing more KNO3, and traces,and adding a rhinox 5000 Ive noticed A LOT MORE pearling with the hc , also added some flourish tabs under the HC










Rhinox 5000










At least the Blyxa has noticeably grown, 










Now for some before and after pictures, :angryfire 
*
NOV 14*








*NOW DEC 30*









*DEC 3*










*NOW DEC 30*









HC hasn't been the same since clado/amanos :angryfire


----------



## sNApple

Current Dosing, 3 times a week, trace every other day

KH2 PO4.......1/8tsp
k2 SO4 .......1/4tsp
KNO3 .......3/4 tsp
trace .......1/4tsp

with once a week water change
Mg ...........1tsp
C.Chloride .......3tsp


----------



## brianemone

Great looking tank, It makes me wish i didnt have a painted back on mine so i could try something like that.


----------



## fresh_lynny

See snapple? I know you can grow the stuff....I see shoots!
The tabs can't hurt, and I just changed my Reactor to a Rhinox 5000 too. Nice little diffusor. Maybe you will see some good growth now.


----------



## Betowess

Whoo. This Iwagumi rocks. Nice documentation on the Amano cladocide too. 75 Amanos - one hell of an army. Hats off to anyone who hangs in there with HC. My stupid Corys etc waste mine. Looks like yours is finally taking. Sweet tank sNApple!

BTW, where were you going to get the Utricularia graminifolia from. That is a cool looking foreground plant for sure. Tropica


----------



## 415w203

love the tank. ive been having some problems with my hc (just started a tank about a month ago) but reading this thread, ima be more diligent. 

awesome tanks once again.


----------



## sNApple

Betowess said:


> Whoo. This Iwagumi rocks. Nice documentation on the Amano cladocide too. 75 Amanos - one hell of an army. Hats off to anyone who hangs in there with HC. My stupid Corys etc waste mine. Looks like yours is finally taking. Sweet tank sNApple!
> 
> BTW, where were you going to get the Utricularia graminifolia from. That is a cool looking foreground plant for sure. Tropica


Thanks! I didnt even know what Iwagumi was untill people posted that word on my thread. And about that tropica plant, I told my LFS i wanted some Utricularia graminifolia, long story short, they ended up, with some random graminifolia plant. Soooo i wont be getting any of that anytime soon, heck i cant even find Pogostemon helferi around here. 

*update* on HC- im noticing on the older leaves have really turned dark green, and some leaves have holes in them with a bit of yellow around the ring :thumbsdow


----------



## Betowess

Maybe need more potassium for the pinholes?? More Seachem iron too?


----------



## sNApple

Betowess said:


> Maybe need more potassium for the pinholes?? More Seachem iron too?


im not dosing any iron,


----------



## George

Remarkable journal. Worthy of 5 stars indeed!

Weird on the HC not growing too well. I assume it's getting plenty of CO2 mist down there? HC loves CO2 and NO3.


----------



## splatt3

snapple,
great job on your tank; it looks amazing! great job on controling your algae problem too. amanos works great. too bad i missed your riccias, they looked pretty healthy. i always have problems growing mine. i'm on my third try at it and i'm still having problems. can't wait to see how your HCs grow and cover up all your tank. just have patience, it will grow. i enjoyed reading all your comments on your HCs. they're pretty funny sometimes cuz we can tell your can't wait for it to grow. let's see some updates in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mangala

I know this isn't helpful, but when I saw that photo of the ONE plant shoot that's different between november and december... I had to stifle myself from bursting into laughter in the office. (yes, I know, I should be working, NOT looking at the tank)

I feel your pain, but... WOW, hilarious!


----------



## sNApple

My HC is defiantly stunned, it is not growing like it was before. It may bubble alot, but it isn't sending out any runners. I have one piece of HC floating for about a month, hasn't grown at all, it has turned dark dark green, which is weird, because it shoulda doubled in size. I guess i shoulda showed some before and after pics when i first planted the hc, because it grew about 2-4 cms, before the stun.


----------



## sNApple

George said:


> Remarkable journal. Worthy of 5 stars indeed!
> 
> Weird on the HC not growing too well. I assume it's getting plenty of CO2 mist down there? HC loves CO2 and NO3.


thanks, co2 is cranked up.. im doing 3/4 tsp of KNO3, someone in this thread said maybe KNO3 stunned the plants?


----------



## sNApple

*OCT 15* - *FIRST DAY PLANTED*








*NOV 9* -* LOOK AT THAT GROWTH, that took 26 days thats awesome...* *(CLADO INFESTED)* 








*NOV 14* -* (CLADO GONE)*











*OCT 15* *FIRST DAY*








*NOV 10** CLADO *








*DEC 30* *What happened? It was doing so good*









You can see for yourself, that in the first 26 days i had alot of growth which i didn't appreciate. After those 26 days, i had clado, fixed it. Then after that i think i started EI. My problem is defiantly nutrient related.


----------



## mrbelvedere

Great tank. Hey, there's Waldo!


----------



## Pen3

snapple, maybe its better off you didnt get Utricularia graminifolia because they will outgrow all your plants when they start getting used to your tank. i dont think your hc will have a chance against it because they will grow thick just like your 4" riccia but with runners

btw my previous tank i ddint dose anything and hc grew from 4x4" batch to thick clumps where i had to throw half of my carpet away to trim down. I used ADA bulb HQI(6hrs a day) and Aquasoil amzonia powder with co2 but i took all that down and going to Utricularia graminifolia for carpet. i though about getting t-5 but i fell in love with the shimmering effect from HQI


----------



## mr.sandman

It seems some HC disappeared. What do you think happend?


----------



## sNApple

Pen3 said:


> snapple, maybe its better off you didnt get Utricularia graminifolia because they will outgrow all your plants when they start getting used to your tank. i dont think your hc will have a chance against it because they will grow thick just like your 4" riccia but with runners
> 
> btw my previous tank i ddint dose anything and hc grew from 4x4" batch to thick clumps where i had to throw half of my carpet away to trim down. I used ADA bulb HQI(6hrs a day) and Aquasoil amzonia powder with co2 but i took all that down and going to Utricularia graminifolia for carpet. i though about getting t-5 but i fell in love with the shimmering effect from HQI


At this point i think i would rather have Utricularia graminifolia, over my current batch of HC. I haven't seen anyone in Canada with Utricularia graminifolia, not one single pic/post/ or at a store. I am willing to buy some off the internet if i have too. And about the ADA aquasoil, ive seen its magical powers that it does with HC on this site, like "ianiwane" "co2" tanks. 



mr.sandman said:


> It seems some HC disappeared. What do you think happend?


Well its good to see someone has noticed somethings up. Rather than just saying, "give it time" :icon_smil . The amanos dug up alot of the eco, causing alot of the HC to float up. When i re buried the HC i had to cover up all the new shoots, otherwise the amanos just get under the plant. But that isnt the reason my HC isnt growing , atleast i dont think.


----------



## Pen3

snapple wow those amanos are causing you a lot of trouble and i see why u want the UG now lol
And i love your Blyxa japonica, i jsut ordered some for my tank too


----------



## trfjason

sNApple said:


> Well its good to see someone has noticed somethings up. Rather than just saying, "give it time" :icon_smil . The amanos dug up alot of the eco, causing alot of the HC to float up. When i re buried the HC i had to cover up all the new shoots, otherwise the amanos just get under the plant. But that isnt the reason my HC isnt growing , atleast i dont think.


That is happening to my tank too, cory cats and amanos are digging the Flourite and pieces just float to the surface. I used a cone feeder for blood worms and place the small pieces of HC that floated, and then place the cone right under the light. I am hoping it to grow larger before I place it back to the substrate.


----------



## sNApple

trfjason said:


> That is happening to my tank too, cory cats and amanos are digging the Flourite and pieces just float to the surface. I used a cone feeder for blood worms and place the small pieces of HC that floated, and then place the cone right under the light. I am hoping it to grow larger before I place it back to the substrate.


i cant even get it to grow, when its floating...

how do u reverse stunned plants?


----------



## weaselnoze

sNApple said:


> theres no gw, its just my camra that doesnt focus :thumbsdow


old post but it could be the WB on your camera. with a good photo editing program u can correct this


----------



## Urkevitz

It looks like the HC is growing ontop of itself intead of spreading out.


----------



## sNApple

I decided im going to do a full substrate change, to Amazonia Aqua Soil/Special Power sand . Problem is, i only have a 20 gallon as a holding tank for the livestock.
Think i could get away with 50 cardinals, 20 rasboras, 70 shrimp , in a 20 gallon for a couple days?


----------



## Pen3

Snapple i bought some UG from robert too and they are in great shape. Hope you can grow them success ^^

And i think you should beable to hold them int he 20 just fine, but make sure you cover the top


----------



## mr.sandman

Well buy some rubbermaid buckets and hold them there. You can do it in one day, all you need is a buddy who can help you. I helped my friend change his substrate in his 31g tank and it took only one day.


----------



## trfjason

sNApple said:


> i cant even get it to grow, when its floating...
> 
> how do u reverse stunned plants?


What do you mean by reverse stunned plants?


----------



## actioncia

Great looking tank you've got there sNapple. Regards, JC.


----------



## sNApple

Pen3 said:


> Snapple i bought some UG from robert too and they are in great shape. Hope you can grow them success ^^
> 
> And i think you should beable to hold them int he 20 just fine, but make sure you cover the top


I canceled the UG, i dont wanan spend $50 bucks and let customs not let it into canada. :icon_cry: 



mr.sandman said:


> Well buy some rubbermaid buckets and hold them there. You can do it in one day, all you need is a buddy who can help you. I helped my friend change his substrate in his 31g tank and it took only one day.


Did you take out all the water?



trfjason said:


> What do you mean by reverse stunned plants?


I mean, how does one, reverse the effects of stunned growth. 



actioncia said:


> Great looking tank you've got there sNapple. Regards, JC.


thanks!


----------



## sNApple

Looks like im gonna pick up some aqua soil/powersand tommorow, 

6 Bags - Aqua Soil - Amazonia (9l) $32.76 cnd
1 Bag - Power Sand Special-M (6l) $70.20 cnd


----------



## Pen3

I live in MN, right below canada! drive through the great lakes ice top lol

My 40 breeder is using soilmaster and i got some hc in there and i saw new growth in 2days and going fast in a newly setup tank for 4 days. I am not sure whats making grow so fast, but could it be HQI? I got HQI with ADA bulb on all my tanks and HC grows much faster than PC i had before. I don't dose most of my tanks either its just light+co2+substrat and on the tanks i dose its just ADA step1 and brightly k


----------



## sNApple

Pen3 said:


> I live in MN, right below canada! drive through the great lakes ice top lol
> 
> My 40 breeder is using soilmaster and i got some hc in there and i saw new growth in 2days and going fast in a newly setup tank for 4 days. I am not sure whats making grow so fast, but could it be HQI? I got HQI with ADA bulb on all my tanks and HC grows much faster than PC i had before. I don't dose most of my tanks either its just light+co2+substrat and on the tanks i dose its just ADA step1 and brightly k


thad be sweet if you lived in Bellingham  you could order it from robert, id drive down and pick it up  that would save about 2 weeks of it being in the mail, and no customs problems, unless they search :icon_wink


----------



## trfjason

sNApple said:


> I mean, how does one, reverse the effects of stunned growth.
> thanks!


Well, my HC grows even it is floating or planted on the substrate. However, when I see stunned growth, I dose more K and Fe and the problem is solved.


----------



## trfjason

sNApple said:


> Did you take out all the water?


When I changed my plain gravel to Flourite, I take some water out of the tank, put it in a big plastic container. Once you feel you have enough water, then start netting the fish. After that, you can remove all the plants, and then drain all the water out and remove the old substrate and add your new ADA Aqua Soil. Hope this helps!


----------



## sNApple

this was the HC that was floating in my tank... 











bling bling :icon_cool 

6 Bags - Aqua Soil - Amazonia 
1 Bag - Power Sand Special-M
contest book


----------



## sNApple

Crappy pic, from a crappy camera

Water is pretty murky, from yesterdays substrate change. 

I'm not sure what i should do with the 2 empty areas.


----------



## mr.sandman

Maybe you could add some sort of plant. Hair grass maybe??


----------



## weaselnoze

sNapple! that fish eye pic u took. was that a post picture edit or do u have a lens that is capable of shooting fish eyes? is that one of those .42x fisheye things that screw onto your wide angle? if so, what do u think of it (as a toy i know)...?


----------



## sNApple

mr.sandman said:


> Maybe you could add some sort of plant. Hair grass maybe??


lol... i have ALOT of drawf hair grass from my last scape, probably a packed zip lock bag.. i dont know if i want to put it in my 90gal


weaselnoze said:


> sNapple! that fish eye pic u took. was that a post picture edit or do u have a lens that is capable of shooting fish eyes? is that one of those .42x fisheye things that screw onto your wide angle? if so, what do u think of it (as a toy i know)...?


this pic was taken with a Opteka .22x Hi-Def Fisheye Lens For Sony Alpha A100K A100 Digital SLR with the stock lens. I bought it off amazon for my gf's sony alpha, i think the fish eye is pretty cool for " once and a while" , its different, i like it :icon_mrgr .
heres the lens...
Amazon.com: Opteka .22x Hi-Def Fisheye Lens For Sony Alpha A100K A100 Digital SLR: Camera & Photo


----------



## dufus

If a little height doesn't scare you, lobelia cardinalis small form would be cool in the open spots.


----------



## sNApple

ph 6 - ( i dont have a test kit that goes lower then 6 so could be lower)
ammonia -6.1


HC melting/ half dead
Blyxa tips melting
:frown:


----------



## logan

what's your temp? and i'd suggest buying one of those milwaukee ph controllers and stick it on your tank. i just bought one, and it's so easy to use it should be a crime.


----------



## ringram

I experienced the same melting issue with my 90g aquasoil 'Amazonia' tank. The only difference is that my plants were transplanted from a high light fluorite 20g tank. Right away, the blyxa and crypts melted, but some of the other plants, like HC, rotala macandra and a couple others are growing...slowly, but a little. 
Cloudiness is certainly an issue as mine hasn't cleared up after ~ 1 week. It's gotten better, but without a diatom filter it takes longer (obviously). You can try what I've been doing and do wc's every other day (50% or so), making it looks better each time, as long as you don't *touch* the substrate...


----------



## mr.sandman

Well maybe you should let the HC settle in. Is the water clearer now?


----------



## sNApple

logan said:


> what's your temp? and i'd suggest buying one of those milwaukee ph controllers and stick it on your tank. i just bought one, and it's so easy to use it should be a crime.


temp is about 75.4 F right now..get a bit high at night around 77 F




mr.sandman said:


> Well maybe you should let the HC settle in. Is the water clearer now?


Obviously... im hoping for whatever HC is left after the melt, it will bounce back:icon_smil Water is alot clearer, after 3 , %50 WC's, and carbon in the filter for 3 days.


----------



## sNApple

crappy camera update - had to block out the top of the fish tank with a box, other wise camera lighting doesn't work out. 

12 days after planting in aqua soil , HC took the melt the worst with more than 50% of it melted off, blyxa growing faster and better than before
gonna add in fish Monday
scared to add the amanos back in, i don't want them to uproot all the HC, i think ill wait another week or 2 

* ALGAE*

I noticed some clado in the HC tonight, so i think im gonna be forced to add in a few amanos Monday
Im also getting some brown algae on the aqua soil and a bit on the HC. 









After the melt i noticed these things in my blyxa, what's my blyxa doing? Going to seed? iuno










brown algae on soil,


----------



## PeteyPob

Im lovin your tank, I cant wait to see that HC really explode!
My Blyxa used to throw out little flowers that started like that, might be it.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Did you plant your blyxa that closely or did it spread like that?


----------



## sNApple

PeteyPob said:


> Im lovin your tank, I cant wait to see that HC really explode!
> My Blyxa used to throw out little flowers that started like that, might be it.


 me too, me too, and i cant wait:smile:











eklikewhoa said:


> Did you plant your blyxa that closely or did it spread like that?


I planted it pretty close.


----------



## fresh_lynny

looks like flower stems...add the Amanos...they will go to work for you~


----------



## sNApple

Ive heard that *G*reen *D*ust* A*lgae on glass will die off after completing its life cycle which is 4 weeks, true?











I need some more rasboras to fill up the school up top, im really missin' fin-omenal already... ( local fish store that just closed down  )

Plants are growing in really strong after 2 weeks.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

hey snapple!

with my experience with aquasoil...its good to do two 50% water changes per week in the first 2-3 weeks because it makes the water very soft as well. with the brown algae on the soil...it will go away with water changes and as the HC spreads across it...seeing that you have fish...your amanos should have fun cleaning up your clado if you have any left...so far your tank looks great i like the stone layout, even though im not a fan of pointy rocks...i see that you did a great job! even though the plants are melting...the water changes should help with that as well...cant wait to see this tank in its later stages.


----------



## sNApple

Heres my current lighting schedule after playing around with it for a few weeks. Ive noticed when im running 6 bulbs, i get "ok" pearling. When the 6 bulbs turn off to 4 bulbs , Ive noticed a huge decrease in pearling, so im gonna leave 6 bulbs on longer and try this. 

12pm 1 hour / 4 bulbs / 216 watts / 2.4 WPG

1pm
2pm
3pm
4pm 7 hours / 6 bulbs / 324 watts / 3.6 WPG
5pm
6pm
7pm

8pm 1 hour / 4 bulbs / 216 watts / 2.4 WPG


----------



## sNApple

jeffboyarrdee said:


> hey snapple!
> 
> with my experience with aquasoil...its good to do two 50% water changes per week in the first 2-3 weeks because it makes the water very soft as well. with the brown algae on the soil...it will go away with water changes and as the HC spreads across it...seeing that you have fish...your amanos should have fun cleaning up your clado if you have any left...so far your tank looks great i like the stone layout, even though im not a fan of pointy rocks...i see that you did a great job! even though the plants are melting...the water changes should help with that as well...cant wait to see this tank in its later stages.


Does HC like soft water? Your HC looks great, and grows pretty fast 

also Jeff, how much were you dosing , in the first 2-3 weeks? 1-2 months?


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

lets see...

i dose 6 squirts of brighty K daily...i even do that still to this point in time...i layed off step one until 3 weeks after planted and squirted 3 step ones daily...
once i saw a little algae growth i stopped the step 1....and right now with pressurized Co2 and 7 hours of light...i only dose brighty K and a weekly water change....


----------



## aquarium boy

nice tank its going to look really nice when the hc explodes.

to get rid of the gda you might just have to take a razer
and scrape it off manualy.


----------



## logan

hey jeff - 

you use 6 squirts on your 50 gallon? i use 4 on my 20 gallon, it said one squirt per 5 gallons... maybe i'm overdoing it?


----------



## GDominy

I just finished reading this thread and I have to say I am impressed. I am a huge fan of this layout, and I can't say enough things about a nice school of cardinals.

I can see where this tank is going and really can't wait to see how it fills in


----------



## sNApple

Well it looks like im going up north to work on the oil rigs now. So starting this Thursday, i wont be home for 3 weeks. SO..

I need some advice on what i should do, while im not here. 

MOST IMPORTANT #1
#1 - Should I teach my brother to do a water change, once a week.?
#2 - Wont be dosing, or should i teach my brother... RISKY BUSINESS!
#3 - Should i leave my UV sterilizer in? I normally don't. 
#4 - Should I cut down lighting from 9 hours to 7 Hours( 5 hours 3.6 watts, 2 hours 2.4 watts) ? to lower risk of algae

anything else i should worry about? I'm gonna clean my filter this week too.


----------



## fresh_lynny

riccia? What cha talkin bout, Willis?


----------



## mr.sandman

Snapple, what I got to say is "its better to be safe than sorry".
Teaching your brother to change water is pretty harmless.
If you are going to let him dose nutrients then put in the UV sterilizer in case of anything goes wrong with dosing.
I think 8 hours of lighting will be ok.


----------



## sNApple

mr.sandman said:


> Snapple, what I got to say is "its better to be safe than sorry".
> Teaching your brother to change water is pretty harmless.
> If you are going to let him dose nutrients then put in the UV sterilizer in case of anything goes wrong with dosing.
> I think 8 hours of lighting will be ok.


a water change could be a disaster for a noobie...


----------



## sNApple

heres the tank after 3 weeks with no maintenance.. SO MUCH F$%#^NG SNAILS! and BBA



















and an me on lease


----------



## fresh_lynny

looks like the HC is taking off~ Did you have some CO2 issues while you were gone? As far as the snails, I feel your pain. I just gave up on the snail control. It will never happen.
The tank looks good though ~


----------



## sNApple

fresh_newby said:


> looks like the HC is taking off~ Did you have some CO2 issues while you were gone? As far as the snails, I feel your pain. I just gave up on the snail control. It will never happen.
> The tank looks good though ~


Yeah the HC is doing good, but some of it has BBA on it  i think my CO2 did get down to like 1 Bubble every like 2-4 seconds which probably helped the BBA, and with no water changes that doesn't help either. So im going away again for probably 40-50 days.. I'm thinking i should find some fish that eat BBA and get a couple for my tank. The only fish i know that eat BBA are American flag fish, and black molly's, ( i don't think the molly's can live in ph6 ) any other fish?


----------



## 5380

Spot treat BBW w/ excel?


----------



## mrbelvedere

Whats going in the back middle right between the two Blyxa groups? BTW, your growth is very impressive. I know you had a lot of setbacks, nice to see it's doing so well.


----------



## sNApple

5380 said:


> Spot treat BBW w/ excel?


hmm i could, but what happens when im not at home? thats why im thinkin i need some kinda fish that eats BBA.. 



mrbelvedere said:


> Whats going in the back middle right between the two Blyxa groups? BTW, your growth is very impressive. I know you had a lot of setbacks, nice to see it's doing so well.


I planned on putting downoi in there, but i could never find any. Yeah things are working out great, and im not even dosing or doing water changes :biggrin:


----------



## SuRje1976

sNApple said:


> SO MUCH F$%#^NG SNAILS!


Got anyplace to put your cardinals for a few days? If so, get them out and CRANK your CO2. :icon_twis

Tank looks great BTW!


----------



## fresh_lynny

Snapple....get some Amano shrimp and SAE to add to your mix.


----------



## sNApple

fresh_newby said:


> Snapple....get some Amano shrimp and SAE to add to your mix.


Ive only added out half of my 75 amanos so far... and i just plain out don't trust SAE's


----------



## fresh_lynny

I have to say, I have been lucky in the SAE dept. Mine have been good workers. My otos are the best, but I don't think they like BBA all that much, but it is worth a try. Amanos rock though, so I would load up the tank.


----------



## Betowess

If you starve SAEs they'll eat BBA fine. But, if you have many other fish, they are PIGS and take all the food and maybe eat the BBA if they feel like it, is my experience..


----------



## PeteyPob

I had simliar experiences with SAE and getting spoiled in the food department.
My SAE slowly went from clean up crew to the first ones in line whe it cam to flakes and frozen food.

Fish Newby is also right, Amano shrimp are very handy! I have some small hair algae and diatoms recently in my new set up. The next mornign after introducing them into the tank EVEYTHING was gone(algae). Thats only with 5 amanos on my cleaning staff . I plan on gettting many more.


----------



## fresh_lynny

Petey I am fresh_newby fish newby is a 15 year old boy and as you can see in my descriptor....I am not a 15 year old boy lol


----------



## sNApple

well i just added 10 ottos and 3 baby sae's, hope that helps when im gone... ill try to get my bro to feed them every 3 days


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The SAE's are hit and miss. In my 125, they prefer fish food, and once in a while, they'll peck at the BBA.


----------



## PeteyPob

Fesh_newby(Lynn) I am SOOOO sorry! I wasnt paying attention when I typed this. I always wondered why you had that saying under avatar..LOL!


----------



## sNApple

i miss you fish tank  i dont get to see you untill april 6th


----------



## sNApple

here she is after a 5 weeks, no water changes, no dosing, more bba, what a mess! id say its pretty good without doing anything for 5 weeks tho. 



















ill take more pics after water change, algae trimming


----------



## FelixAvery

I think it looks really nice
dont trim than big bush! plant some elocharis in the gap to the right
and plant crypts around the big bush!


----------



## frozenbarb

wow like i like how that blyxa turned out, looks very fat lol

i bet three weeks without maintances my tank would die


----------



## mrbelvedere

Wow that Blyxa really is insane. A heavy pruning is in order.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Massive looking!


----------



## mr.sandman

The rocks are like completely coverd now.


----------



## Hop

Well I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## sNApple

Hop said:


> Well I like it:thumbsup:


thanks  , im leaving tmr for another 7+ weeks:frown: :frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## Mako

sNApple said:


> thanks  , im leaving tmr for another 7+ weeks:frown: :frown: :frown: :frown:



Nice looking tank 

You may want to level your tank though, its looks unlevel and that can lead to leaks.

My 105 gal is unlevel and I'm currently working on leveling it.


----------



## sNApple

heres another 6 weeks without seeing it , the blyxa has grown very dense making it uproot it self, but the HC looks so nice now  



















looks like i know what im doing tomorrow, another pic update very soon when its tidy


----------



## Nightshop

The space below the mass of blyxa looks somewhat mysterious, like we're looking at the edge of a forest from a meadow. =]

Marvelous condition for a tank left alone for so long, you've done well!


----------



## Roc

What is the blyxa attached to ANYTHING???? How is it floating like that?


----------



## sNApple

Heres how its "floating"









Took out all the floating blyxa today, all the blyxa on the right side was horrible so its going in the garbage, picked out all the BBA which was actually really easy, and also picked out all the snails i could see ...
Close ups... i love aqua soil  




























all the blyxa that was floating... thats also for sale $5 a bunch 









so many snails









Gonna have to replant all the blyxa in the back soon


----------



## dufus

SAWEEET looking tank bro.
the Hc is awesome, and i like the floating blyxa alot, lol.


----------



## Marc

so sNap........how much do you love Aqua Soil? :hihi: Its good stuff huh?


----------



## mrbelvedere

Have you decided to stay with the Blyxa in the background? Perhaps you should go with a more low maintenance plant, perhaps _Cyperus helferi_ or _Blyxa aubertii_?

I would plant some hairgrass on the back right side, around the big rocks perhaps?

Tank looks good. Very impressive HC lawn. Are you now an AS devotee? I'm hooked myself. All my tanks have it. Gotta love that almost zero dosing thing.


----------



## Betowess

So much for the cliche B. japonica being a mid/foregrown plant. You prove it can be a background. That's crazy growth!


----------



## sNApple

mrbelvedere said:


> Have you decided to stay with the Blyxa in the background? Perhaps you should go with a more low maintenance plant, perhaps _Cyperus helferi_ or _Blyxa aubertii_?
> 
> I would plant some hairgrass on the back right side, around the big rocks perhaps?
> 
> Tank looks good. Very impressive HC lawn. Are you now an AS devotee? I'm hooked myself. All my tanks have it. Gotta love that almost zero dosing thing.


Cyperus helferi might look good, but i think it would look better if i had bigger rocks. Id love to fill in more areas with dwarf hair grass, but i haven't found any locally yet. Id love to get my hands on Utricularia graminifolia, Pogostemon helferi.. 

I wish i had some bigger rocks :frown: 






































even more left over blyxa!


----------



## macclellan

nice tank. 

you live in BC man....that is like, the outdoor enthusiast capitol of north america. grab your hiking stick and go get some nice ones! I've seen some beautiful granite rocks while climbing there...


----------



## FelixAvery

yeh stop weeping like a babe and go find some 
thats a really cool tank, shame to see all the blyxa go


----------



## FelixAvery

btw your fish are really cool in one picture when they are all schooling in the opposite direction at diffrerent levels!
what species are the top ones?


----------



## PasD

You've got some awesome growth in your tank. How many emerald eye rasboras and cardinals do you have?


----------



## sNApple

macclellan said:


> nice tank.
> 
> you live in BC man....that is like, the outdoor enthusiast capitol of north america. grab your hiking stick and go get some nice ones! I've seen some beautiful granite rocks while climbing there...



Where do you think i got the rocks from in the first place hehe :icon_mrgr , when the snow melts up north ill go get some bigger ones. 



FelixAvery said:


> btw your fish are really cool in one picture when they are all schooling in the opposite direction at diffrerent levels!
> what species are the top ones?


emerald eye rasboras



PasD said:


> You've got some awesome growth in your tank. How many emerald eye rasboras and cardinals do you have?


 I have about 15 rasboras and about 50 cardinals, i wouldnt mind getting some more of both and evening out the schools. 

Anyways... look what i found today!!! Utricularia graminifolia, Pogostemon helferi!!!!!!!!!!! Been waiting since January


----------



## conduct

Dang I wish plants looked that good around here at the LFS then I might go there more than 2 times a year. 
Your tank looks great Snapple!!

Let me know when you might have some extra blyxa yours looks like to be in excellent shape.


----------



## Kicker

conduct said:


> Dang I wish plants looked that good around here at the LFS then I might go there more than 2 times a year.
> Your tank looks great Snapple!!
> 
> Let me know when you might have some extra blyxa yours looks like to be in excellent shape.


LOL dude, he got them at the only premium fish store here in BC for a premium price. You in the US get some many more options then us. I'd go nuts if I lived in the states just so I could use the swap and shop section more. hahaha


----------



## FelixAvery

you think youve got it bad? HAH
i live in scotland there is like 1 lfs and i work there, we get rubbish plants the same everyweek and no ada, the only good thing about the uk is www.aquaessentials.co.uk and they ship worldwide! [/rant]

oh and btw the UG will catch shrimplets so might not be so good, they die in a pretty horrific way aswell, basically they get caught by a leg and it slowly dies then they starve


----------



## sNApple

FelixAvery said:


> oh and btw the UG will catch shrimplets so might not be so good, they die in a pretty horrific way aswell, basically they get caught by a leg and it slowly dies then they starve


proof? i think there was a debate on this forum about what this plant could do with baby fish and shrimp, etc..


----------



## GDominy

I wish I had known you were looking for Utricularia graminifolia and Pogostemon helferi... I have them here all the time on the island!


----------



## dufus

U.g is said to only be able to catch smaall things like---daphnia, FW ccopepods, maybe, but unlikely.


----------



## sNApple




----------



## frozenbarb

Ehh looks very nice, looks like no more floating Blyxa

i think its almost time to trim the hc lol

its gonna cover the bottom layer soon


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

thats alot of downoi amazing!


----------



## nellis

dufus said:


> U.g is said to only be able to catch smaall things like---daphnia, FW ccopepods, maybe, but unlikely.


I had UG growing in a RCS only tank and I never saw it get any shrimp. In fact there were some fw copepods there too and even these seemed too big for its nettles.


----------



## styxx

I can't wait to see where this tank is going. That UG is going to go crazy in AS, if our success with HC is any indication.


----------



## sNApple

heres a 2 week update, 

the downoi and the UG are filling in already 

Im not even sure if i like the UG or not yet... i can tell soon its gonna take over the HC. Its pretty weird hows its grows, its all pointing downhill now, theres also tons of bladders on it now. 


















top








top


----------



## SuRje1976

Looking great!


----------



## derick2724

Snapple don't mind me asking where did you get UG from, and wat is the full scientific name for it because i can't find it anywhere. Thanks


----------



## sNApple

derick2724 said:


> Snapple don't mind me asking where did you get UG from, and wat is the full scientific name for it because i can't find it anywhere. Thanks


"Utricularia graminifolia"
http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731

i got it from a store in Vancouver, waited 8 months for it


----------



## dufus

Hey sNapple, UG is a neat plant, one reaon it's popular in the aquascape world is that it is "supposed" to grow in only one directionn, not all over the place, that's why it's "all growing downhill".


----------



## bienlim

looks really good and if u dont like the ug just get rid off it lol..just pm me


----------



## mrbelvedere

Such a nice tank. I'd take out the blyxa plants in the front, but other than that it looks fantastic.

Wow that's a lot of downoi.


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak)

Love the tank! Very nice...


----------



## styxx

So has that UG over-ran everything yet? lol.


----------



## mgamer20o0

great job.


----------



## jaidexl

sNapple posted-









Wow, look at that nice school spread out low, they deserve a treat for that. 

The tank looks nice and green, I like the way the UG is growing.


----------



## sNApple

UG update- some of the leaves are going transparent, so i guess i should start dosing again. Not sure what tho. 




















Heres also my pond for this year.. . 
pond thread - 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ponds/48077-snapples-1600-gal-pond.html























Any one know how to make a good DIY filter, ghetto is ok


----------



## sNApple

ive come to an unofficial conclusion that my amanos are eating the UG :icon_evil


----------



## sNApple

july6th - nicely filled in now











UG is doing poorly - amano shrimp eating it


----------



## sandiegoryu

AWESOME! 10 characters


----------



## Storm_Rider

that there looks mighty pretty


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak)

The Amanos are probably eating the UG because of all the microorganisms and etc... that are trapped by it. 

Tank looks great!


----------



## sNApple

CJ (Plant Freak) said:


> The Amanos are probably eating the UG because of all the microorganisms and etc... that are trapped by it.
> 
> Tank looks great!


really eh, hmm thats quite interesting... makes sense i guess:icon_sad:


----------



## sNApple

summer update. I dont think this scape can get any better. maybe trim to expose more rocks?

AGA Aquascaping Contest worthy?







































used fishing weights to hold down some hc that is lifting up. im guessing the lead should be fine with the fish for awhile.


----------



## baowow

simple and gorgeous planted tank..lucky fishs!!!


----------



## D.gilly

the tank is almost perfect how ever i think it is missing a basic scape you could build a nice Dome shaped scape by allowing the Blyxa to grow taller into the middle and trimming the sides or even a triangle shaped compositon leading up to the left of the tank where a red plant catches your eye ? mind you these things are just in consideration for a contest. If you read up on Amano litrature he talks all about focal point and if you view it from the left to make a focal point at the right so your eye is drawn to a place ect. With your tank you kind of skim over the top of the blyxa. I think the tank looks amazing though the plants are such amazing quality and so healthy. I really am envious of you i wish i coudl grow a nice fat HC lawn! My critisim is to be taken lightly i couldn't make a tank look that nice if you paid me a million dollars.


----------



## unirdna

sNApple said:


> I dont think this scape can get any better. maybe trim to expose more rocks?


It's too bad your rocks aren't larger. The plants look perfect, and I think it'd be a shame to cut them back. Definitely time to start snapping the contest shot.

I think this tank would look awesome with an off-center-right group of lily pads - just right of the central group of downoi. 

Your fish are very cooperative .


----------



## SearunSimpson

I totally didn't know there was someone on here close to me. I am wanting some Blyxa Japonica, but don't know where to get it from. Im chillin in Tswawwassen. I have a 5.5 rcs tank and am wanting to totally plant it out. Got any left over? Alos, any anything left over?


----------



## dufus

Don't add lillies! they loook bad in most cases.

Do replace the rocks with larger ones, then DO take AGA contest's first place.

Is the UG in there still?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

SearunSimpson said:


> I totally didn't know there was someone on here close to me. I am wanting some Blyxa Japonica, but don't know where to get it from. Im chillin in Tswawwassen. I have a 5.5 rcs tank and am wanting to totally plant it out. Got any left over? Alos, any anything left over?


If you want to connect with local hobbyists, go to bcaquaria.com


----------



## MrJP

Like many others, I've been following this thread since it first started with the big root burl on the left and the ricia carpet. And all i can say is that it's simply amazing! I really like what you did with this tank.

I could not help to notice though, that switching to ADA AS was major turning point in this tank. The quality of growth you are getting now is undeniable and in turn should really testify to the benefits of that product. I really can't wait to get my hands on a few bags of this stuff! 

How many bags of AS do you have in there? Seems like you have a good 5-6inch layer in the back. I wonder if you went with the recommended 4 bags for this size tank?

Like it's been suggested by other members, larger rocks would really put this tank in a class of its own!

Good job.

JP


----------



## Coral Keeper

I went threw this hole thread! Sweet tank pics!!


----------



## ringram

Very nice Snapple! That HC growth is great and pretty much everything else as well.
One question though, as I have a tank the same size as yours - I noticed that you added a second Co2 diffuser at some point. Did you find that it really makes a difference in Co2 level? I have a single one and never feel like the Co2 level is high enough. Would moving yours to the middle have helped, rather than on either end? Just curious how you arrived at this. 

-Ryan


----------



## sNApple

ringram said:


> Very nice Snapple! That HC growth is great and pretty much everything else as well.
> One question though, as I have a tank the same size as yours - I noticed that you added a second Co2 diffuser at some point. Did you find that it really makes a difference in Co2 level? I have a single one and never feel like the Co2 level is high enough. Would moving yours to the middle have helped, rather than on either end? Just curious how you arrived at this.
> 
> -Ryan


I figured 2 is better than 1, and im pretty sure it has helped out with keeping algae away, and keeping up co2 levels. I could not and would not place one in the middle as the diffuser has 2 suction cups for corners of a tank, and it would just look weird. Ive seen 2 on each end in alot of large tanks.


----------



## sNApple

Last update before the re scape, yuck










everythings overgrown, 

all the HC uprooted itself aswell as the blyxa


----------



## frozenbarb

ALmost time to trimm that Bushy downoi.

Wow thats Very very nice growth for 3.5W.

After You changed it from Eco to Aquasoil. did everything Improve like crazy?


----------



## sNApple

ringram said:


> Very nice Snapple! That HC growth is great and pretty much everything else as well.
> One question though, as I have a tank the same size as yours - I noticed that you added a second Co2 diffuser at some point. Did you find that it really makes a difference in Co2 level? I have a single one and never feel like the Co2 level is high enough. Would moving yours to the middle have helped, rather than on either end? Just curious how you arrived at this.
> 
> -Ryan





frozenbarb said:


> ALmost time to trimm that Bushy downoi.
> 
> Wow thats Very very nice growth for 3.5W.
> 
> After You changed it from Eco to Aquasoil. did everything Improve like crazy?


Um i didnt notice for a long time that 2 bulbs had burned out so it was really like 2.4 wpg. The growth was EPIC with ada

ADA OR DIE


----------



## sNApple

update new scape, trying UG forground, could use a little more UG tho 
took out all my amano shrimps because last time they ate my UG. Better pics coming soon, the rock on the left is massive.


----------



## CmLaracy

due to the fact that it's a 90 gallon and has some height, you might want to get some taller plants in there. Overall it looks like a great scape!


----------



## waterfaller1

I didn't look through all the pages, but very nice tank from what I did see. Can we see that tank over on the left?


----------



## sNApple

waterfaller1 said:


> I didn't look through all the pages, but very nice tank from what I did see. Can we see that tank over on the left?



http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/vivarium-terrarium/50347-snapples-44gal-dart-tank.html


----------



## sNApple

UG issue- the clumps i planted didnt keep growing, instead it took about a month or so for new shoots to come out like in this pic. The old clumps have algae issues..










new tiny leaf growth in the middle



















crs

















orange


----------



## frozenbarb

Wow this tank has change alot, since the first post. The changes are amazing though. i like the old ones like the HC and the Mixed plants


----------



## styxx

sNApple said:


> Um i didnt notice for a long time that 2 bulbs had burned out so it was really like 2.4 wpg. The growth was EPIC with ada
> 
> ADA OR DIE


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sNApple

2 weeks later.. recovering from green water and BBA, UG is going nuts now


----------



## CmLaracy

I'll be very interested to see how it looks one all filed in, it looks very promising to me. I find Utricularia graminifolia to be a very intriguing plant, yet very conspicuous due to the lack of information on it's care and whereabouts... Good luck, I'll be waiting for an update!


----------



## CmLaracy

By the way, this is one of the nicest greenscapes I've ever seen, definitely AGA contest worthy! :thumbsup: 



sNApple said:


> summer update. I dont think this scape can get any better. maybe trim to expose more rocks?
> 
> AGA Aquascaping Contest worthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used fishing weights to hold down some hc that is lifting up. im guessing the lead should be fine with the fish for awhile.


----------



## neilfishguy

sNApple said:


>


is it supposed to look like the world?


----------



## CmLaracy

neilfishguy said:


> is it supposed to look like the world?


OMG definitely thats awesome!


----------



## sNApple

UPDATE - things are lookin good now





































ug































































thanks for looking, over 40,000 views LOL


----------



## trfjason

Wow! The Utricularia carpet is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Fish'InMN

Indeed, amazing UG carpet! Looks like a huge buffet for a thousand hungry amano shrimp! :hihi: 


Marty


----------



## unirdna

Wonderful!


----------



## CobraGuppy

i never knew a tank could be so green O_O

very nice


----------



## ikuzo

i'm not to fond of the rock formation but it's probably just me. everything else is amazing


----------



## Raul-7

The foreground looks really unique and interesting. 

If you can find a similar focal rock on the left (albeit smaller) to replace the jagged edged piece on the back right then I think you have a winner.


----------



## Gatekeeper

ikuzo said:


> i'm not to fond of the rock formation but it's probably just me. everything else is amazing


Ditto, the second rock from the right is very "teepee".

But man, this tank is really sharp. Blyxa is just raving...


----------



## colinviper

Nice tank sNApple.:thumbsup: 
This might have been mentioned as i havent read every single post but what background is that and where can i get it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

colinviper said:


> Nice tank sNApple.:thumbsup:
> This might have been mentioned as i havent read every single post but what background is that and where can i get it?


I think the background is the wall! :tongue:


----------



## moogoo

excellent rescape. i'm very envious! I wish I had the talent to do something awe inspiring.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Snapple your tanks look good every time you change it up. This thread is one of my favorites. Great photos.


----------



## guitardude9187

Orlando said:


> Snapple your tanks look good every time you change it up. This thread is one of my favorites. Great photos.


couldn't have said it better. Awesome work again.


----------



## sNApple

green shrimp


----------



## lauraleellbp

Lovely. Very serene.


----------



## hooha

Wow, UG makes such a nice "lawn" effect
beautiful tank


----------



## ikuzo

beautiful lawn and the tall hairgrass (montevidensis?) looks great too.

what's your plan incase you need to trim those thick UG lawn? looks like the UG is going to choke each other out.


----------



## sNApple

ikuzo said:


> what's your plan incase you need to trim those thick UG lawn? looks like the UG is going to choke each other out.


im not really sure... this is the first time ive grown UG.. im not sure how to even trim it : / anyone have experience with UG?


----------



## fishscale

Your tank just gets better and better. Nice shrimp


----------



## vibes_jedi99

Wow! I totally love your new scape man. Any extra plants left for sale?


----------



## fish-aholic

Yeah I'd be glad to take some of that UG of your hands. Great job by the way. Very motivating.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thats what I keep saying! Looks good all the time.


----------



## macclellan

very nice tank! what is the brown "blob" on rock in first pic of last post? a snail or something?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I gotta find some UG!


----------



## macclellan

hardscape could be improved a bit perhaps. more rocks?


----------



## shaobo

Hey Snapple~~ thanks for the plants today~ the tank looks sooooo much better in person!!  What a crazy UG lawn....


----------



## CL

oh man that ug is fantastic, so was the hc, i like them both!!!!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

sNApple -

Your tank looks fantastic! I am debating setting up a 75 or 90, and your 90 has me leaning a little bigger. 

Very nice!


----------



## frozenbarb

This is the only tank i really like. Its been a month can i say update?


----------



## bienlim

the best UG lawn ive seen......


----------



## Digital

Absolutely amazing, you make my 90g planted look like [_deleted by unirdna_]! lmao


----------



## stargate_geek

This is an awesome looking tank!

What does 'UG' stand for? I know what HC is, but clueless on the other one


----------



## ikuzo

Utricularia graminiflora


----------



## rice n curry man

It looks awesome!


----------



## lauraleellbp

An update on this one is definitely overdue... :biggrin:


----------



## Chrisinator

I'm jealous...


----------



## mizu-chan

Seriously my favorite thread to read. Great pictures great posts, and a great tank.


----------



## sNApple

bye bye UG...

growing out new foreground, looks like crap


----------



## SeaSerpant

um, question. HOW FAST DOES YOUR PLANTS GROW. (or do you just buy a lot of the same plants?)


----------



## kittytango

LOVE your background!!


----------



## unirdna

No matter. It'll be fun watching it grown in. Maintenance is so boring compared to watching stuff spread and occupy untouched real estate. I'm still a big fan of dwarf hairgrass, despite its "demotion" by UG, HC, and other spiffy, new carpets .


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think it looks pretty impressive now, and will look AMAZING once it's all grown in! :thumbsup: Thanks for the update :fish:


----------



## MikeS

Wow....love that background. Is that giant hairgrass?? What is is wpg you are running?

Looks as though you have a snail issue though.


----------



## sNApple

Choline killed off all my fish so im looking to restock my 90gal.
I'm thinking at the moment a huge school of cardinals and some denisoni barbs, but i don't know what would be a good ratio.
A local fish store sells cardinals at 1$ for 100 and this was my first thought just to get 100, but id like to mix in the denisonis so...

What would be a good ratio

100 cardinals
5 barbs?

80 cardinals ?
10 barbs?


50 cardinals ?
10 barbs?

any other suggestions would be great thanks..


----------



## sNApple

may by my last scape.


----------



## CL

Thats crazy cool :drool:


----------



## Black Hills Tj

I love it, and I wish I could get Cardinals at that price  They are about 2-3 dollars each here :S


----------



## CL

sNApple said:


> ug


Wow, that is THE most ug I have EVER seen!


----------



## fishscale

sNApple said:


> may by my last scape.


Why?? This tank was one of my favorites. 

At least do a smaller tank.


----------



## CL

sNApple said:


>


 I just love that blyxa mound! WOW!


----------



## CL

fishscale said:


> Why?? This tank was one of my favorites.
> 
> At least do a smaller tank.


I have to agree, dont break it down!


----------



## sNApple

im gonna make it into a vivarium


----------



## mizu-chan

You scape is simply amazing.
I'm sad your going to tear it down though ):


----------



## rountreesj

Yes...I agree that it is awesome...but I feel you, because I tore down my 55 the other day knowing that there were better things in store.

I feel that tanks have a progression:
learning
progression
prime
decline

then don't continue with it, just start again and improve each step.

I thing he will have a spectacular next masterpiece. In fact I know he will!


----------



## NoObLet

omg wow that is one nice tank.haha that was soo much bylax. but that is a really nice looking tank.


----------



## SearunSimpson

Hey Snaps, if you take down that scape, make sure you post on BCA when the Blyxa is up for grabs if you get rid of it.


----------



## fishyface

SearunSimpson said:


> Hey Snaps, if you take down that scape, make sure you post on BCA when the Blyxa is up for grabs if you get rid of it.


i'm down with that too, i'd be happy to take some off yer hands!!


----------



## sNApple

SearunSimpson said:


> Hey Snaps, if you take down that scape, make sure you post on BCA when the Blyxa is up for grabs if you get rid of it.





fishyface said:


> i'm down with that too, i'd be happy to take some off yer hands!!


blyxa i dont see any ? are you lookin at the 2006-7 pics? noobs?


----------



## @[email protected]

sNApple said:


> im gonna make it into a vivarium


for what? (plz dont say darts)


----------



## sNApple

@[email protected] said:


> for what? (plz dont say darts)


why not? i already have some in another tank..


----------



## deleted_user_16

say sumthin liek geckos or tree frogs!!!!!!


----------



## sNApple

heres my other tank, housed with some... 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/vivarium-terrarium/50347-snapples-44gal-dart-tank-sept-28-a.html









if not darts? should i get killer bees


----------



## deleted_user_16

i personally love darts, i would want some definately, just giving some other possibilties.


----------



## fishyface

sNApple said:


> blyxa i dont see any ? are you lookin at the 2006-7 pics? noobs?


gee...yer cool eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## sNApple

fishyface said:


> gee...yer cool eh? :thumbsup:


hell yeah like east van


----------



## fishscale

...I think I just peed my pants reading the last couple posts...Awesome


----------



## CL

Be sure to post pics of the viv! I love your stuff!


----------



## ChineseSnooker

sNApple said:


> hell yeah like east van


 
lmao..


----------



## @[email protected]

sNApple said:


> why not? i already have some in another tank..


they are a bit overused. colorful and nice, but they are kinda common by now. phelsuma however...


----------



## Markone

Hi,

tank really is great in different stages, I was just wondering if you still use that T5 equipment witout water sealed end caps?

Now aren´t these HE T5 bulbs? Here those fixtures are only sold in HE, not in HO.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## lauraleellbp

What does HE stand for? High Emission?

Maybe they're the same, just different terminology?


----------



## number1sixerfan

sNApple said:


> may by my last scape.


Is this just dwarf and giant hairgrass. Boy does it look amazing!


----------



## snackpack

you still taking down the 90 for a viv? You got a sweet deal for that hex for viv, so im guessing you will keep the planted? Gotta love your work, whether its a viv or planted tank.


----------

